# Webster's Garage Axminster. September 2013



## woodland pixie (Sep 25, 2013)

Thought I'd do the honours here as nobody else seems to have for some reason, despite the place being derelict for almost 30 years.

It use to be a garage, then in the 70s part of it was used as an indoor market for a while and has been unused ever since. There don't seem to be any original photos despite searching for an age I'm afraid, and information on the garage and market are also very hard to find. Would love to have been able to add a bit more info so if anybody knows this place please share 

The building suffered a massive fire in 2008. Unfortunately, this means most of the woodwork has gone but the bonus is that does leave the rather breathtaking skeleton. I think it's breathtaking anyway, but it's my first non residential explore so you may not be so impressed as I... anyway... the way that nature softens the angles just adds to the beauty I think 

The building is to be demolished (but that's been being said for years) and until a someone comes up with a better idea, it will be a car park for 5 years to provide extra parking space for the town. It has been described by its owner, a property management company, as Axminster's “most dominant, prominent and harmful wart”. I just love that. Tis a most beauteous wart, in my opinion 

The first picture shows the £5000 mural...




imgur


....which totally tidies up the entire frontage, apparently.




screen shots

I found this picture on a website called 'pastremains' which has some beautiful photographs. Just to show the lovely little curved shops either side of the front doors which are now boarded up. Many thanks to this local lady 

http://www.freewebs.com/foxydevonlady/axminstermarket05.jpg


Inside the 'wart' 




free image hosting




print screen windows 7

Still oil all over the floor in this spot from all them years back...




take screen shot

Death...its headlessness was slightly concerning....




photo sharing websites


A rather sad corner....thought I'd leave the pallet bed out  there don't seem to be any needles, but there use to be so obvious care and attention needed




windows print screen





photo share




windows screenshot tool




pc screen shot




screen grab




free image hosting




image url

The inside of the front doors




screen shot




free jpeg images




pictures upload

Very fire damaged rooms to the right...most impenetrable through the undergrowth and trees




image hosting websites

Bit blurry sorry, but I do like the shape of these chimney vent thingies




screen shot windows 7




screenshot on pc

Hope you enjoyed...thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 25, 2013)

You caught that well,great photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 25, 2013)

Blimey, nature really is nomming that back! Cheers for sharing


----------



## woodland pixie (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you! Yeah I love that..greeeedy nature  kids were skating in there only 3 years back so the floors had been swept and none of the brambles were there. The floor is now literally *covered* in glass where the roof has shattered in places so perfect conditions! Like a bramble greenhouse


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 25, 2013)

Pretty good.
bigger than it looks from the outside


----------



## woodland pixie (Sep 26, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> Pretty good.
> bigger than it looks from the outside



It's even bigger than that as so much is totally brambled and unexplorable without a machete or something... and I didn't think that was a terribly good idea


----------



## krela (Sep 26, 2013)

It's also prime land right in the centre of axminster, I can't believe it's still there! I'm surprised Hugh Poncey Whittingstall hasn't turned it into a mushroom farm or something.


----------



## woodland pixie (Sep 26, 2013)

krela said:


> It's also prime land right in the centre of axminster, I can't believe it's still there! I'm surprised Hugh Poncey Whittingstall hasn't turned it into a mushroom farm or something.



Hahahaa I can't 'thank' that comment enough Krela!! Somebody scratched 'Huge Furry Whippingstick' into his window last year. He is so loved around here


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 26, 2013)

Thought I recognised the name in the link to Foxylady

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=8786&highlight=axminster#.UkQc73_Sydc


----------



## woodland pixie (Sep 26, 2013)

Ah there are those wonderful windows thank you


----------



## docus (Nov 29, 2013)

Beautiful pics, what a fascinating place!


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 30, 2013)

Loved these, especially the roof pics.


----------



## smiler (Dec 1, 2013)

I like looking at posts like this one, if it left alone for a couple of more years the Virginia Creeper will hold it up when the structure gives out, Many Thanks.


----------



## woodland pixie (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you people glad you like! Smiler  it would indeed I reckon. It was in the newspaper this week... it is being demolished and the car park built asap. Yay....


----------

